# Kann das Spam sein oder...?



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe dieses Forum ganz bewusst gesucht, da ich ein Problem bezüglich Emails habe.

Kann es sein, dass in einem Gesendet Ordner eines Email Faches (Handy) Nachrichten sind, also von einer anderen Person und von meiner Email klar darauf geantwortet wurde? Oder kann sowas auch Spam sein?

Vielen dank vorab!

Liebe Grüße
Fampy


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

Stell das bitte mal deutlich dar ...
... so ists etwas unklar was wo steht


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Im Gesendet Ordner, waren Nachrichten von einer Person, auf die die eigene Email Adresse offenbar geantwortet hat. Also ein hin und her Geschreibe.


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2014)

Kann es sein, dass dein eMailaccount von mehreren Personen benutzt wird, du es aber womöglich gar nicht weißt?

Oder, welches Schweinderl hättens gern?


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Ich denke ich sollte vllt doch mehr Details geben.
Es geht nicht um meinen Email Account. Sondern um den meines Freundes. Ich weiß, man schnüffelt nicht rum. Es wurde mir aber erlaubt.
Also tat ich es, ich bin nicht stolz darauf.
Ich habe ihn darauf angesprochen, auf diese Emails.
Dann wurde mir aufgetischt, dass es Spam sei.
Und ich dachte, bevor ich jetzt total ausflippe, informiere ich mich darüber! Und nun bin ich hier .


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

Es wird immer mysteriöser wer da wie und wo wem geantwortet hat oder haben soll ...


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Entschuldigung. Liegt vermutlich daran weil ich selbst verwirrt bin.
Wie in meinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben, es geht um den Account von meinem Freund. In dessen ich im Gesendet Ordner Mails von einer Person gefunden habe auf die er scheinbar geantwortet hat. Spreche ich ihn darauf an, sagt er aber es sei Spam. Aber Spam ist ja nicht im Gesendet Ordner.
Da ich diesbezüglich jedoch nicht viel Ahnung habe kann er mir ja erzählen was er will. Deshalb wende ich mich an euch.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

Also ...
Ich konstatiere:
a) Du bist eifersüchtig wie Sau
b) Du hast Deinen Freund solange genervt bis er Dir sein Handy hingeschmissen hat und gesagt hat "Dann filz es halt"
c) Du hast genau das getan und was gefunden was Du nicht blickst
d) Du bist mit seinen Antworten nicht zufrieden weil Du sie auch nicht blickst
e) Du willst jetzt von uns was wissen auf drei Brocken die Du uns ohne technische Hintergrundinfohingeworfen hast
f) Du bist immer noch eifersüchtig
g) Entweder er hat eine reine Weste weil er Dir das Handy sonst nicht gegeben hätte oder er ist so blöd kompromittierendes Material zu speichern
h) Du solltest mal Deine Beziehung überdenken

Um Deine Frage zuverlässig beantworten zu können würde man noch so Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. den Mailheader benötigen ...


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

So in "etwa" war es.
Mit Mailheader meinst du die Kopfzeile, den Betreff? 
Wie gesagt, würde ich mich mit Technik genau auskennen würde ich nicht fragen. Deshalb entschuldige, dass ich nicht alles weiß.
Und ja, ich bin genau dann eifersüchtig wenn man mir Grund dafür gibt.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

Ne, DAS hier ist ein Mailheader



> Return-Path: [email protected]
> Received: from mx-out.facebook.com ([66.220.155.172]) by
> mx.emig.kundenserver.de (mxeue102) with ESMTPS (Nemesis) id
> 0MOTwb-1XtqMk0Y6P-005pG5 for <[email protected]>; Wed, 12 Nov 2014 20:35:59
> ...


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Mit sowas kann ich gar nicht dienen. Denn er hat es gleich gelöscht...


----------



## klausp (12 November 2014)

Fampy schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin genau dann eifersüchtig wenn man mir Grund dafür gibt.



Das ist dann aber eher etwas für ein ernsthaftes klärendes Gespräch mit Deinem Partner.
Hier wird Dir wahrscheinlich niemand dabei helfen können.


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Das ist mir klar. Jedoch hat Hippo es aufgeführt also wollte ich auch darauf eingehen.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2014)

2 Möglichkeiten (und ne kleine)

a) Er geht fremd - dann schieß Du ihn in den Wind
b) Er geht nicht fremd und Du hast Verfolgungswahn sollte er Dich in den Wind schießen nach der Aktion
c) kleine Chance - ihr klärt das im Gespräch, am besten mit einem Mediator


----------



## Fampy (12 November 2014)

Danke Hippo. 
Ich wusste es im Grunde. Ich weiß auch, dass dies kein Forum für solche Gespräche ist, aber ihr hättet ja sicher gefragt ob nichts im Gesendet Ordner ist usw.
Deshalb habe ich diese Angaben nachträglich gemacht.
Und danke nochmals, denn eigtl spielt es keine Rolle ob ich es hier genau bestätigt bekomme, dass es eben kein Spam war. Und vermutlich geht es auch gar nicht, so etwas nachzuweisen. 
Danke!


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2014)

Gehen tut viel wenn man das Gerät hat ...


----------



## Fampy (13 November 2014)

Ja das glaube ich. Aber mal im Ernst, solch einen "Spam" wie er sagt, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Da bekommt man vllt irgendwelche Links oder sonstiges, aber es wird dann nicht hin und her geschrieben. Und schon gar nicht im Gesendet Ordner.


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2014)

Mails kann man auch verschieben. Aber wie gesagt - mit den Infos die Du uns gegeben hast ist das wie Stochern in Erbsensuppe


----------



## Fampy (13 November 2014)

Klar kann man Mails verschieben. Aber weshalb sollte man soetwas tun?
Und vor allem wenn es Spam wäre wieso sollten dann Mails von ihr, leider nicht mehr vorhanden gewesen weil Eingang gelöscht, und Mails von ihm im Gesendet Ordner, im Anhang von ihr das Geschriebene, sein? Es war ja nicht nur eine!

Was könnte ich dir/euch noch bringen, dass man es nachweisen kann?


----------



## BenTigger (13 November 2014)

Warum sollen wir was nachweisen und was hat das ganze mit Computerbetrug zu tun?
Hier geht es um Beziehungsprobleme und das gehört in ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2014)

Fampy schrieb:


> verschieben ... weshalb sollte man soetwas tun?


Weil einem danach ist oder weils Spaß macht vielleicht?

@ Fampy, das Stochern in fremden eMailaccounts kann ins Auge gehen. Hattest du überhaupt das Einverständnis deines Freundes, dich dort zu bewegen? Ansonsten gibt es für solche Fälle ettliche alte Sprüche, die man sich an dieser Stelle sparen kann, weil...





BenTigger schrieb:


> ...das gehört in ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Fampy (13 November 2014)

Er hat gesagt, wenn ich will, dann kann ich an sein Handy, also habe ich es getan.
Ich weiß, dass so etwas nicht hier her gehört.

Ich habe mich auch nicht aus diesem Grunde an euch gewant.


----------



## Fampy (14 November 2014)

Hallo, ich melde mich jetzt trotzdem nochmal.
Wir können die Hintergrundgeschichte ja einfach außenvor lassen. 
Kann man sonst mit etwas erkennen ob das Spam gewesen sein kann?
Vllt an der Email Adresse der anderen Person?

Lieben Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## BenTigger (14 November 2014)

Nein


----------

